# 2 HDMI outs



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

One of my friends is looking at a pioneer elite sc-35. He says it has 2 HDMI outs. I have no reason for 2 nor can think of any reason to utilize both. Any thoughts?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

For times when I don't need a 106" projected image, but find the AVR front panel display inadequate (audio setup, browsing Internet radio, streaming audio from upstairs PC over PS3, and catching the news) it is nice to turn on the 22" monitor.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Or livingroom + kitchen, hometheater + bar area.


----------



## coony63 (Sep 15, 2010)

I can never get enough inputs and outputs, they dictate my systems flexibility.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have dual HDMI Outputs on my Onkyo TX-NR3008 as well. I do never use both, but it is nice to have. As for the SC-35, with the prices one can get one at Magnoila on Closeout these days, it is one of the best values I have heard about for quite some time. Even at close to MSRP, it is a very good AVR with an excellent Amplifier Stage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

phreak said:


> For times when I don't need a 106" projected image, but find the AVR front panel display inadequate (audio setup, browsing Internet radio, streaming audio from upstairs PC over PS3, and catching the news) it is nice to turn on the 22" monitor.


+1


----------



## Arcticbear (Dec 1, 2011)

For 2 room application. You save some money buying a separate HDMI splitter


----------

